# windows media player minimiert starten?



## titusatwork (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Versuche krampfhaft, den WMPlayer beim doppelklick auf eine mp3 datei minimiert starten zu lassen aber es geht einfach nicht

Habe schon gedacht man könnte es in den Ordneroptionen machen vom Dateityp MP3. Weiß aber nicht was die Parameter im Feld "anwendung für diesen vorgang" sind.

Hoffe ihr könnt helfen


----------

